# ethmostigmus trigonopodus



## -karim- (Jan 7, 2006)

hi !
I have 3 pedelings of ethmostigmus trigonopodus (yellow legs).I don´t found information about this and I´m finding very general information.
I woul´d like,if somebody to keep or keeped this specie,give me some adivice or more information with this.
Sorry for my english...bad bad....


----------



## edesign (Jan 7, 2006)

no, your english is not bad. 

I have one of these centipedes, but it is full grown...around 7" or so. I don't know if care is different when they are pedelings, but I keep mine fairly damp but not really wet. I mist it's tank at least once a week, sometimes two times and it is ok. I will overfill it's water bowl so that the dirt can soak up some water. 

Since you have pedelings, I would keep a close eye on the humidity and dampness of the substrate. I would think they are not as tolerant of dryness as adults.


----------



## -karim- (Jan 7, 2006)

hi edesign !
my pedeling measures 4cm (7":? not understand):8o 
I maintain them as you say 
Thanks four you advice !


----------



## edesign (Jan 7, 2006)

2.54cm per inch

so my 7" pede is almost 18cm 

" = inch

' = foot (many people seem to not know there is a difference)


----------



## -karim- (Jan 7, 2006)

oooohhhhhh !!!:drool: 18cm.....:drool: ,congratulations:clap: 
thanks for the explanations edesign


----------



## Greg Pelka (Jan 7, 2006)

My cutie is about 5'' = 13cm


----------



## -karim- (Jan 7, 2006)

hi justGreg
that it envies, I have many desire of which grow the my ethmos:}


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jan 7, 2006)

Ese Karim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: At the end you get into the guiri boards!!! OLé!!!
E. trigonopodus is easy to keep, it is from tanzania ( dry rigion), you must keep it like s. cingulata ( our biggest local centipede  )  Spray the terrrium once a week. Its enoght.

Per fí t'has decidit tio.


----------



## -karim- (Jan 9, 2006)

oooeeeéee! ese androconus !
I´m new in this forum,my inglish is bad but I attempt to understand post and reply:8o 
thanks for the adivices I´m very been thankfull


----------

